# Explorer and Firefox dont work after "update"



## Lindgren26

Step 1,Neighbor needed to update windows explorer.  I tried installing firefox.  Firefox wouldn't connect to the internet, but the old explorer would.

Step 2, I thought I would go to the microsoft site and dload the newest windows explorer.  Now explorer and firefox cant connect to the internet.

Step3, I thought it was a firewall issue.  So I turned off the windows firewall. still nothing works

Step 4, added explorer and firefox to the "excetions list" and still nothing.

Step 5, I went through all the settings looking for some button that seemed relevent to my issue- NOTHING....

Any Ideas?  This seems like a firewall issue or maybe a setting to new software...  He is running XP...

thanks in advance


----------



## johnb35

First thing is you need to separate Windows Explorer(which is used to browse your computer) from Internet Explorer(which is used to browse the internet), which are 2 totally different things.

This is either a proxy setting issue or the machine is infected or its internet provider issue.  How is this machine connected to the internet?


----------



## Lindgren26

johnb35 said:


> First thing is you need to separate Windows Explorer(which is used to browse your computer) from Internet Explorer(which is used to browse the internet), which are 2 totally different things.
> 
> This is either a proxy setting issue or the machine is infected or its internet provider issue.  How is this machine connected to the internet?



Ha, you are correct sir; Internet explorer... 
The machine is plugged directly into a qwest modem.  Not wireless.


----------



## johnb35

Open a command prompt and type this 

ipconfig /all

then press enter.

making sure there is a space between the G and the /  

Then list what it has for ip address, default gateway and dns servers.


----------



## Lindgren26

johnb35 said:


> Open a command prompt and type this
> 
> ipconfig /all
> 
> then press enter.
> 
> making sure there is a space between the G and the /
> 
> Then list what it has for ip address, default gateway and dns servers.



I typed ipconfig /all and the black box that should contain the IP, DNS, and gateway numbers pops up, but only for a split second...  Am I doing something wrong?  He has active internet there, it is connected... hmm


----------



## johnb35

If running xp then click on start, click on run, type cmd hit ok.  Then type the ipconfig /all.  If Vista or 7 then click start and in the search bar type cmd hit enter.


----------

